# Why don't we have a jazz guitar thread?



## octatoan (Feb 19, 2015)

I know there's a subforum, but I would find it cool if we had a thread where we could discuss, and perhaps dissect, interesting guitar performances in a jazz context.

Here's the only player I know anything about, Kurt Rosenwinkel, taking a break:


(link)

What scales/modes/whatever is he using here?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 19, 2015)

But that's what the entire Jazz and Music Theory subforums are for...


----------



## octatoan (Feb 20, 2015)

You have a point. I must've been out of my mind when I did that.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 20, 2015)

For whatever reason, I love jazz, and I love guitar, but I have no interest in jazz guitar. The only jazz guitarists I listen to are Joe Pass and Django Reinhardt. Even when I listen to Charlie Christian, I'm really listening to Benny Goodman, Gene Krupa, Lionel Hampton, etc. I have no idea why that is.


----------



## shadowlife (Feb 21, 2015)

^^^
I pretty much agree, except i really like jazz on guitar when it's chord melody stuff.
Although i'll listen to anything Joe Diorio does because his lines are so amazing.


----------



## Poparad (Feb 21, 2015)

octatoan said:


> What scales/modes/whatever is he using here?



That's the wrong question to ask, as only a percentage of things played is scalar, and even then, the scales are a result, not a starting point. The real question to ask is, "what chord progression is he using?" Everything stems from the harmony being improvised over. To know the harmony to a song is to understand the bulk of what's going on in someone's improvisation over that harmony.


----------



## djyngwie (Feb 21, 2015)

^

Agreed!

That being said, melodic minor sounds are used quite a bit here. Just learning this scale won't make you play jazz, but once you know its sound you will recognize it in a lot of places.


----------



## 59Bassman (Feb 22, 2015)

A suggestion for folks who don't necessarily like traditional jazz would be some fusion. I'm a huge fan of John Scofield - particularly his collaborations with Martin, Medeski, and Wood (A Go Go, Uberjam, and Juice are all pretty tasty). It doesn't sound like traditional acoustic jazz - more accessible to people who've been steeped in rock. But there are some complex concepts going on, executed by very talented musicians.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 22, 2015)

for me, jazz is cool to listen to / watch live...not in my car or working out or chillin or pretty much anything i do 

metalz on the other hand...


----------



## Forrest_H (Feb 24, 2015)

I dig a lot of Wes Montgomery's music, so much so that I find myself using a lot of jazzy progressions when I write clean stuff. 

Using this thread for more jazz artists to look at


----------



## Given To Fly (Feb 25, 2015)

Mapson 7-String Lusso Archtop Guitar - Pre-Owned | Soundpure.com

I'm difficult to pigeon-hole when it comes to electric guitar playing, so I'll put it this way: if I were fortunate enough to own the arch top above (I love arch tops!), I would play it the same way I play my EBMM JPX7. I would even use the same amp, though the arch top would be restricted to channels 1 and 2. 

So why isn't there a Jazz forum, especially since there are many 7 string jazz players in the world? There are very few jazz players on SSO. 

( Man! That is one nice looking arch top!  )


----------



## octatoan (Feb 25, 2015)

Gorgeous.

What's the wooden thing attached to the soundhole towards the bottom of the photo?


----------



## yingmin (Feb 25, 2015)

Pickguard with volume and tone controls.


----------



## Skyblue (Feb 28, 2015)

That archtop is beautiful.

I'm a bit partial to guitar-based Jazz, as many Jazz guitarist simply don't catch my ears. But I know myself to be picky in Jazz, for some reason. I'll usually prefer guitar in more Fusion based groups.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 10, 2015)

Given To Fly said:


>


ohhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

I'll uh, be in my bunk.



> There are very few jazz players on SSO.


And this. There are many people here with some level of interest in jazz music and jazz guitar, but few with any substantial knowledge of or experience in actually playing jazz. Given that the overwhelming majority of the community here also understands theory at an introductory level _at best_ and often possess a warped perception of even that (leading to the wrong questions being asked as noted above), they lack the means to fully analyze Rosenwinkel's sophisticated improvisations. I'd liken it to trying to dissect Stravinsky's _Octet_ before you've the means to grasp a Bach chorale.


----------

